# BUG REPORT: HD channels framed in a teal blue border?



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Not sure if this is a bug but I see a teal blue border around all HD channels picture. It varies in thickness depending on the program. Sometimes it gets as large as 7 DLP pixels. I think that many HD monitors will hide this if they are in overscan mode. I have decided to adjust the zoom on my monitor so this projects on the black masks and not the white screen.

Does anyone else see this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don - you're connected to a DLP television running at 720p via DVI cable, right?


----------

